# Please advise how to DIY repair Dunhill Rollagas lighter



## Regder (Aug 17, 2011)

Recently picked up a pair of Rollagas lighters off Craigslist for dirt cheap. One is a perfect gold plated florentine pattern. The other is gold and burgundy lacquer, its a beater and could use some attention but actually works and holds gas. The main things are the roller sticks sometimes and the flint holder is cracked. Flint holder isn't a big deal since it still works, but I would like to fix the roller and use it as an everyday beater.

Any suggestions or a link to a service manual? If it was in better shape I would get it professionally serviced, but the lacquer is cracked and chipped all over

Thanks for any help


----------

